# Poor Woof



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Had no choice but to do it. With me away and my parents looking after him and Boone his poor coat was a mess everytime I came in for a visit. Mats, tangles, food, trees... he looked like he had crawled out of a dumpster and no one loved him. My parents just don't have the time to take care of his coat, so instead of spending several hours attempting to get him looking good again I decided for now that this was the only option.







Woof before









Woof after




















He was a good sport for it all although he wasn't a fan of butt shaving.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

he still looks dashing!! love the fluffy tail with the nude body hehe


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww he is so adorable with his coat off! 

Dont feel bad, I lion cut my chi every year when it gets hot.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww! He looks sweet! I always did the same thing with my longhair Chi. I think they look cute with the fluffy tail and the rest buzzed short


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Its better for him right now. I love his thick, long coat so shaving him off was heartbreaking. lol I know its only hair and will grow back, guess I'll learn to get used to it. I could not bear to shave his tail off though, no matter how silly it looks, it was bad enough I gave in and took his ear fringes off. Poor guy doesn't know what's going on the wind feels funny, the rain feels funny, he'll brush himself with his tail and jump around like someone tried to jump him. lol


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh i think he looks handsome either way!
i rember when my sister had her yorkie she would always have me clip his hair.
i wasnt very good at the fancy stuff i was like 15 i didnt know anything about clipping anyones hair so i would always do what i was capable of doing-shaving him
the first time i shaved him he litterly acted depressed he didnt wanna go outside even but the betteri got at shaveing him the more and more he acted proud of himself after a hair cut!
he would strut himself about like he was king of the world


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My poor Toby is the Chi I have with all the health problems so I don't know if that contributed but, I shaved him a few years ago and it never grew again. You can even still slightly see the clipper marks. :frown:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is very handsome with his new hair due.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Woof looks cute! 
He'll be nice and cool for the summer!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I might have to do that too. my huskies arn't made for warm weather. it was 60 today and they refused to do anything!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The first thing I did with Snorkels when i got her was shave her down. I think he looks fantastic


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Aww, I think he looks dashing...we always trimmed our dogs during warm months and then winter it was back to long. My heart dog was kept trimmed all year...was just too adorable.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh Donna. Poor Toby. That thought was in the back of my head, funny how it never is when I do other people's dogs. Woof has been strutting his stuff all over the place doesn't seem to miss his coat at all. I do. I loved his big shiney black coat and I've always been one to say how much I never wanted a long coated dog. But he does seem happier, no tangles yet just have a quick brush of his tail and no mud and junk being tracked in!


----------

